

Heroku about to raise their pricing? - gr2020
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/sh/08b64780-6549-4b70-9e17-5b97082abdb0/0de5ad7d512fcafb7c68f49977b0828a/deep/0/Heroku%20%7C%20Better%20Queuing%20Metrics%20With%20Updated%20New%20Relic%20Add-On.jpg

======
gr2020
I linked to a screen shot in case it goes away...but you can see the "Heroku's
new pricing" link at the bottom of the most recent blog post.
[https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/2/21/better_queuing_me...](https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/2/21/better_queuing_metrics_with_updated_new_relic_add_on/)

